# the big bang theory..............



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

is it just me or does anyone else scratch there head about how much praise this show gets ? i borrowed a few series of it,and i have to say,underwhelmed is being kind.generic comedy with that many cliches the scripts must write themselves.usually the first tell tale sign of a bad sitcom is a "laughter track" and i should of went with my instincts sooner.

my mate was telling me how much of a laugh riot these shows are and a few of the other lads backed up his stamp of approval.well im no critic or comedic genius,but there is rarely a decent genuine laugh in the show.awful american dross imho.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't get it either ,

I also don't get Mrs Browns boys


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I have to admit both these shows are my type of humour. I've been watching TBBT for years and was introduced to Mrs Browns Boys in the summer. I find both hilarious.  Maybe I'm sad....but it's a happy sad


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I stick it on if there's F all to watch but that's about it.
I do like Mrs Browns Boys though but thought this years xmas special lost its touch a bit.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Mrs Browns boys... utter ********. The head of BBC comedy should be sacked for most of the **** they churn out. Two pints etc... dreadful!

Big bang theory, never liked it, bit its sort of grown on me. SWMBO as a teacher has worked closely with some kids with Autism and Sheldon's character, whilst stereotypical, is quite cleaverly written. As is the science snobbery. The rest is a bit basic, but much american comedy is, unless you go for the superwierd stuff.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

what really had me laughing was i recommended they watch "curb your enthusiasm" and they just didnt get it.imho curb is possibly the funniest,most consistent comedy i have ever come across.



-PJB- said:


> Mrs Browns boys... utter ********. The head of BBC comedy should be sacked for most of the **** they churn out. Two pints etc... dreadful!


agree 100%


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

I like Bbt when there's nothing else to watch but my daughter had the box set for xmas and I have no interest in watching it all the time. Mrs browns boys I don't get at all.


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

I've watched every episode of Big Bang and love it although I can see why it's not for everyone.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Like princy said, i enjoy it but can see why people wouldnt. Its the same with a lot of things like i love family guy while others hate it  saying that it seems almost anything gets on tv these days the latest one advertised on E4 about a overweight 16 year old girl who's just come out a mental home looking to get laid is beyond me how that script got signed off to be made :s lol

On another note about big bang theory a lot probably know this but its quiet similar to an old cartoon....


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Love the BBT, if its on I wont go past it, no matter how many times Ive seen the episode.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Penny  :devil:


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

On the subject of american comedy another of my favourites is How I met your mother, anyone else watched any of these?


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

I like both, find them quite funny


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The only good thing about it


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

I live Big Bang theory I got the box set for Christmas of the mrs and it hasn't come off the tele 

I find mrs browns boys a bit touch and go really Christmas special was awful not funny at all but the first of the new series had me in stitches 

Miranda now there's a comedy for you


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Wingnuts said:


> I live Big Bang theory I got the box set for Christmas of the mrs and it hasn't come off the tele
> 
> I find mrs browns boys a bit touch and go really Christmas special was awful not funny at all but the first of the new series had me in stitches
> 
> *Miranda now there's a comedy for you*


I really hope your being sarcastic.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

silverback said:


> the first tell tale sign of a bad sitcom is a "laughter track" and i should of went with my instincts sooner.


you'd be best off not making assumptions 

it's filmed in front of a live audience, there is no laughter track.

I can see why some might not like it, and yes it's predictable.. but I still enjoy it.
however.. curb your enthusiasm is garbage imo.. 
different strokes for different blokes an all that jazz!


----------



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

Another vote for Big Bang, think it's great.


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

ross said:


> the only good thing about it
> 
> +1


----------



## D4N91 (Jan 18, 2012)

Princy said:


> On the subject of american comedy another of my favourites is How I met your mother, anyone else watched any of these?


Yes I watch how I met your mother and find both of them hilarious.......never noticed the likeness with dexters Laborortory though, well character wise. Penny also is a bonus but Sheldon is hilarious.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Ross said:


> The only good thing about it


In that picture alone there are two good things!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

what about berni...howards misses

took some time to get into it but hooked quickly....cant think why


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Indeed! That is one fine set o' Bristols....


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

kaley is the only reason i need to watch BBT, but i can understand why some people dont get the humour .
As for mrs brown,s dont watch it , then again i dont bother with bbc television anyway its all c__p


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Agreed BBT is pony.And Mrs Browns Boys more Sh!t.Royale Family's the best afaic


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Just one word from me...........


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Love bbt can't stand royale family or mrs brown boys. Interestingly though I'm a geek too


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I used to really like this but the last few series have gone gradually downhill, it's got to the point now where it's turned into Friends and the original humour it had has disappeared.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I love BBT, one of my fav programs on tv.....got the box set for xmas so working my way through them at present


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I watched about 10 minutes of one episode, and turned it off. God awful show. I won't get those 10 minutes back either.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

It is watachable but I much prefer How I met your Mother, absolutley love this show!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

minimadgriff said:


> It is watachable but I much prefer How I met your Mother, absolutley love this show!


I got sick of waiting 10 episodes to get 1 tiny clue on who the mother was!!

go back to it every now and again but it's dragging on a bit now lol..


----------



## con fox (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey guys,
Conor from Ireland here. May I ask what the fascination is with Mrs Browns Boys?
I just find it cringe and crude to be honest. And as I am Irish, I also find it quite embarressing too. The production is amature at best, the script is non descript and it panders to the base lowest common denominators. ( all in my humble opinion) .
Thanks,
Conor.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I love BBT got them all on DVD and still watch then on tv when they show. Everyone needs a Sheldon...


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

BBT is about the best show out at the minute, as someone stated already is getting more like friends with every new episode, I still watch it and laugh at old episodes so it can't be all that bad.

Wraj is funny


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

con fox said:


> Hey guys,
> Conor from Ireland here. May I ask what the fascination is with Mrs Browns Boys?
> I just find it cringe and crude to be honest. And as I am Irish, I also find it quite embarressing too. The production is amature at best, the script is non descript and it panders to the base lowest common denominators. ( all in my humble opinion) .
> Thanks,
> Conor.


Connor. You hit the nail on the head. The problem being that the lowest common denominator in England is most of the population, certainly those that sit and stare at the telly.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Us Scots don't fall into that category then???


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

chisai said:


> Us Scots don't fall into that category then???


I thought I'd speak on behalf of my own national stereotype. Since I'm ignorant as to whether the Scots, for example, might view an Irish program in the same light. :lol: :thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

As a Scottish Catholic with Irish roots, I find it extremely funny.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

chisai said:


> Us Scots don't fall into that category then???


I call yor MBB and raise you Still Game 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

mwbpsx said:


> I call yor MBB and raise you Still Game
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2







Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Even, "It's Only an Excuse"


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

big bang theory is amazing!

so random, but awesome, and penny :argie:


----------

